# Aquarium rack questions



## wakewalking (Jan 18, 2010)

Is the particle board included in most of the metal shelving available at home depot alright to use or will it mold? What do you use instead or do you cover the board with something? Any other advice? Thanks.

This is what I am looking at...
http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/203926737?storeId=10051&langId=-1&http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/203926...&productId=203926737&R=203926737#.Ubp72Jyzeuc


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Ditch the particle board entirely. Replace it with 3/4" plywood sealed in several coats of paint.

Like this:


----------



## wakewalking (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks, nice rack! the 20L fits perfectly. Again tempted to get crs....

somewhatshocked if you see this again or anyone... I just did a filter clean on my canister, seems like I always get mulm shooting back into my aquariums after I do the clean, anything you do to make sure that doesn't happen so your shrimp don't suffer? Or am I just not cleaning them enough, maybe I am just being lazy...


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Feb 17, 2013)

I was looking at getting these. I pushed down on the "wood" in the store to test the strength of it and it bowed with just my manly force. I don't think it would hold a tank, add water to that equation and you know where this is going.


----------



## jetajockey (Aug 23, 2010)

The particle board racks really suck. I had one with 15's on it that lasted about 6 months before it needed some kind of help. However the industrial style racks with the metal grates/wire racks have worked great for me, although they do tend to make the tanks lean just a tiny bit.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

I use the metal grate ones from HD and the 20 longs are not deep enough to cover the main support metal. So rather than rest the tank and the smaller wires so that it sags a bit, I simply put 3-5" strips of wood underneath the tank, running from front to back. Does that make sense?


----------



## wakewalking (Jan 18, 2010)

Higher Thinking said:


> I use the metal grate ones from HD and the 20 longs are not deep enough to cover the main support metal. So rather than rest the tank and the smaller wires so that it sags a bit, I simply put 3-5" strips of wood underneath the tank, running from front to back. Does that make sense?


Makes sense, I am using the metal grate ones right now, I just don't like the look plus I just need something bigger. It will be difficult to get someone to cut the wood for the rack though, as I don't have a work area and getting people at home depot or lowes to cut stuff for you is a such pain, plus I feel pretty useless...want tools and workstation so bad, but need a house first, should probably stop spending money on planted tanks ....


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

wakewalking said:


> Makes sense, I am using the metal grate ones right now, I just don't like the look plus I just need something bigger. It will be difficult to get someone to cut the wood for the rack though, as I don't have a work area and getting people at home depot or lowes to cut stuff for you is a such pain, plus I feel pretty useless...want tools and workstation so bad, but need a house first, should probably stop spending money on planted tanks ....


Really? I always go straight to the junk wood pile where pieces are like 50 cents. I always find people who are super happy to cut me pieces just to my desired length. I live in an apartment so I definitely don't have a work station. You get like 2 or 3 free cuts with each piece you buy. After that it like 50 cents. I go to HD because the nearest Lowe's is about 45 minutes away. Never tried to get things cut there.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Ditto 'shocked:
I painted the particle board and used it for non-tank aquarium stuff. Lighter weight, occasionally damp, and that is OK. But whenever I used it for an aquarium it got too wet, and sagged. 

I replaced all the particle board with painted plywood. Several coats, exterior grade of paint.


----------



## AndreyT (Apr 28, 2011)

Most of the tank stands sold in large chain pet stores are made of laminated particle board. The laminate is waterproof and protects the board extremely well - you can spill whatever you want on it and it does not affect the particle board. However, the edges of each board are usually poorly sealed. Once water gets to the edges, the board begins to soak and bloat. So, if you can find some waterproof laminated particle board, you should be OK, as long as you properly protect the edges.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Dangit, my local home depot doesn't carry these units I've been looking for a stand for my 20L, and 2 new 3G long tanks.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

mjbn: Found all mine at Lowes. If you can't find them locally, both Home Depot and Lowes will ship them to you.

A note about these units: I don't put anything heavy above the third shelf (because the unit is in two parts). Heaviest stuff always goes on the bottom. The kind that can be used as a workbench is great if you don't need height and have several tanks.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Well dang, neither Home Depot or Lowe's has them locally. I'll probably just get one from Home Depot shipped for ~$46 once I get one of the nano tanks set up so I can move the CRS in there while I move the bigger, heavier 20L


----------



## wakewalking (Jan 18, 2010)

Do you have those rubber connectable mats underneath? I was thinking about putting those down because of carpeting and the prospect of multiple tanks....

Home depot was pretty bad on pricing, the edsal rack, 2000lb limit they had was 69.99 in store, I'll keep looking I guess.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

It's ~$45 shipped on Amazon


----------



## wakewalking (Jan 18, 2010)

Boom thank you.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You'll absolutely want to ditch the particle board shelving that comes with the unit. 

Buy 3/4" plywood and get something that's not janky-looking. Something that you know will look nice when painted.


----------



## TwoTacoCombo (Apr 13, 2012)

I looked at these racks at Lowes and HD, and wound up building my own out of 2x4's and OSB. Cost me about the same as the prefab ones (more, if you count time), but it's solid as a rock and will last quite a while. If you're concerned about water damaging the shelf boards, give them a good coat of primer/sealer, a few good coats of paint, and then a layer of toolbox liner material or other non-permeable covering. I've spilled a bit of water on mine, and it just beads up on top until it dries.


----------



## wakewalking (Jan 18, 2010)

Just got the 6ft one for 49.99, it was 79.99 in store, such a ripoff....I have some plywood around but I'll have to get someone to cut for me and then paint it with exterior paint right? That blue/gray mix looks money. I see you have acrylic on the your 20l on the bottom, would you put work lamps on there?

I like these because they can be torn down easily, I wouldn't want to make my own even if I could...


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

I got the rack in today, but getting these couplers on to connect the top and bottom posts is a PITA.. I'm using a rubber mallet, too. Anyone else have this "issue"? I'm using a considerable amount of force to get it secured, but it's barely moving. Only gotten one coupler in so far. Do I needa lubricate it or something?:O


EDIT: Nvm, I used some silicone oil and telfon lube and tried the rubber mallet again. Worked much better.


----------

